

SnapBill looking for talented PHP developers - jjvanwyk

SnapBill - http://www.snapbill.com is looking for talented PHP developers to join our team. We prefer if you are based in Cape Town, South Africa, but will accept applications from all over.<p>Ready to work for a startup? Get in touch.
======
jjvanwyk
Tweet or DM @SnapBill or @Jaco_van_Wyk if interested.

